# Kabel Router mit DOCSIS 3.1 ?



## Zinne89 (1. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde in ca 6 Wochen meinen Kabel Deutschland Anschluss bekommen und habe bei meiner 200T Leitung den kostenlosen Router genommen, da eine FritzBox 6590 geplant war...

Nun habe ich ein bisschen gelesen und gesehen das es den neuen DOCSIS 3.1 Standard gibt, dieser allerdings erst mir der Fritzbox 6591 kommen soll und wann die kommt kann kein Mensch sagen???

Gibt es gute alternativen zu AVM, wenn ja welche?


Gruß
Zinne


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2018)

Da brauchst/kannst du dir jetzt noch keine Gedanken drum machen - bis DOCSIS3.1 hierzulande genutzt wird werden noch einige Jahre vergehen und du wirst ohnehin dann einen neuen Router bekommen.

Das aktuelle DOCSIS3.0 reicht wenn es voll genutzt wird nach aktuellem Stand der für Breitbandinternet genutzen Frequenzen bis 1,2 GBit/s - sprich erst wenn die Kabelnetzbetreiber Bandbreiten über einem Gigabit anbieten möchten müssen sie auf DOCSIS3.1 gehen - und dann wirst du noch weit mehr als nur einen neuen Router brauchen (Hausübergabepunkt, Verstärker,...) da der Frequenzbereich dann nach oben hin erweitert wird auf bis zu 1,8 GHz (von heute üblichen 862 MHz).


----------



## Zinne89 (1. Juli 2018)

Okay Danke für die Info!

Mein Gedanke war eben das ich mir dann Zeitnah wieder nen neuen Router zulegen muss...

Grundsätzlich die Frage gibt es eine alternative zur Fritzbox ? Weil ich finde irgendwie kaum was mit Koax Anschluss


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2018)

Die Alternative ist einfach: Benutze den von deinem ISP bereitgestellten Router und stelle ihn in den "BridgeMode" um. Dahinter kannste dann jeden beliebigen eigenen Router verwenden (der braucht dann auch keinen Koaxanschluss).

Ich hab auch das komische Hitron-Ding da von Vodafone und dahinter nen netgear 8500 um die 500MBit durch die Wand zu schieben.


----------



## Abductee (1. Juli 2018)

Man kann auch das billigste Gerät vom Provider nehmen und es rein als Modem benutzen.
Dahinter kommt dann ein potenter Wlan-Router den man dann auch länger nutzen kann.


----------



## Zinne89 (1. Juli 2018)

Okay das heisst also ich stell den Kameraden im Gerät auf den BridgeMode und dahinter kann ich machen wie ich lustig bin ?


----------



## Abductee (1. Juli 2018)

Du brauchst nicht unbedingt einen Bridge-Modus, das funktioniert auch so.


----------



## Zinne89 (1. Juli 2018)

Okay habt ihr zufällig ne Anleitung iwo Online parat für mich das ich euch nicht weiter nerven muss ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2018)

Zinne89 schrieb:


> Okay das heisst also ich stell den Kameraden im Gerät auf den BridgeMode und dahinter kann ich machen wie ich lustig bin ?



Das umstellen geht (bei Vodafone) in deinem Kundenportal. Der Router startet darauf neu und dann haste techniosch gesehen nur noch RJ45-Buchsen mit Internet drin. Danach kannste dann machen was du willst.
Falls dein eigener Router DHCP-fähig ist (was quasi alle neuen Router sind) ist der Bridgemode nicht zwingend notwendig, dein eigener Router wird dann einfach ein neues Netz aufmachen (etwa 192.168.1.xxx statt 192.168.0.xxx).

Wenn du einen guten eigenen Router hast brauchste keine Anleitung - du steckst die Kabel rein, schaltest das Ding an, wartest 5 Minuten und das wars. Solche Einrichtungen machen die Dinger heute allesamt vollautomatisch.


----------



## Zinne89 (1. Juli 2018)

alles klar besten Dank euch !!!


----------



## Frontline25 (1. Juli 2018)

Fritzbox 6591 gibt es bereits, jedoch eher nur durch den Providern direkt.

Mein Kollege hat sich in Bochum die Gigabit leitung bei Unitymedia gegönnt und bekam ein 1 Wochen altes gerät 
Noch scheinen die aber etwas schwierigkeiten zu haben, da bei ihm "nur" um die 800mbit ankommen.
Selbst die Techniker sind noch kein bisschen danach ausgebildet und das in Bochum ist quasi ein Pilotenprojekt wo das alles erstmal getestet wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2018)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Noch scheinen die aber etwas schwierigkeiten zu haben, da bei ihm "nur" um die 800mbit ankommen.



Das liegt nicht an DOCSIS sondern am Backbone. DOCSIS3.1 kann über 10 GBit/s übertragen, bereits die ersten Umsetzungen mit Prototypen von Hardware erreichen weit über 5 GBit/s. Wenn nur 800MBit ankommen liegt das daran, dass die Segmentierung dahinter noch nicht ausgebaut ist. 



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Selbst die Techniker sind noch kein bisschen danach ausgebildet und das  in Bochum ist quasi ein Pilotenprojekt wo das alles erstmal getestet  wird.



Die Techniker müssen nichts anders machen oder mehr können als vorher. Nur statt den Geräten mit Aufdruck "862 MHz" jetzt die verbauen wo "1700 MHz" draufsteht. Alles andere (Verkabelung, auspegeln,...) ist genau dasselbe wie vorher auch. Was DOCSIS3.1 anders macht als sein Vorgänger (höhere QAM und höhere Frequenzen) hat für die technische Einrichtung bzw. den Mann vor Ort keinerlei Relevanz.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (1. Juli 2018)

Hatte letzten Sonntag die gleiche Fragestellung gehabt, nachdem die 6490 bei MM für 138 zu bekommen war und ich nochn 10er Gutschein hatte. Für mich muss sie nur die nächsten 2 Jahre durchhalten, dann hat es sich gelohnt, der Kompfort ist es wert.
Habe mir die 6490 für meine 200er leitung bei vodafone geholt. Vodafone Kabelanschluss | AVM Deutschland  Keine probleme gehabt, außer das die vollen 200 teilweise nicht anlagen. Jetzt nach ein paar Tagen ist die Leitung stabil.
Der einzige echte Nachteil wenn du deinen eigenen Router anschließt ist halt das wens probleme mit der Leitung gibt du erst das Standartgerät anklemmen must.


----------



## Apokh (9. Juli 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Man kann auch das billigste Gerät vom Provider nehmen und es rein als Modem benutzen.
> Dahinter kommt dann ein potenter Wlan-Router den man dann auch länger nutzen kann.



Schon richtig, aber dann brauchst Du meistens auch 2 Steckdosen. Darüber hinaus, wenn man z.B. bei Unitymedia ist und die Connect Box hat, dann schläft man beim Booten ein, denn das Ding braucht echt Minuten bis es fertig ist. Und DOCSIS 3.1 Geräte sind auch abwärtskombatibel zu 3.0.


----------



## Abductee (9. Juli 2018)

Apokh schrieb:


> Schon richtig, aber dann brauchst Du meistens auch 2 Steckdosen. Darüber hinaus, wenn man z.B. bei Unitymedia ist und die Connect Box hat, dann schläft man beim Booten ein, denn das Ding braucht echt Minuten bis es fertig ist. Und DOCSIS 3.1 Geräte sind auch abwärtskombatibel zu 3.0.



Dafür bleibt mein Netzwerk funktional falls mal das Modem ausfällt oder ich den Provider wechsle. (Hab ich in den letzten 8 Jahren dreimal gemacht)
Die Bootzeit wäre bei mir komplett nebensächlich, das Zeug läuft 24h durch und wird nie ausgeschaltet. (wie vermutlich bei fast allen Haushalten)
Ich würde vom Provider immer nur das Modem nehmen was ich für meinen Tarif brauche und die restliche Infrastruktur kommt von mir.
Blöd wird es wenn es beim Provider nur Geräte zur Miete gibt.


----------

